# 2011 Nissan Sentra Amplifier-Fan Control -or- Blower motor resistor location.



## l3igl3ang (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi guys ive been looking online everywhere for the dam location of the Blower motor resistor or fan amp which ever u want to call it! Some people said its under the dash on the driver side which I looked and found nothing! I have changed the blower out on the car cause it went bad and it works but runs full speed all the time so I was told its cause of the resistor so I got one orderd just need to figure out where Nissan hid the dam thing.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

In the duct just downstream of the blower, so it gets the forced air cooling it needs to avoid overheating because of the considerable power it dissipates?

Measure the resistances before you install it. One ohm for half speed sounds about right.


----------



## l3igl3ang (Aug 5, 2012)

I have taken the glove box out but theres nothing in that area that resembles the resistor. is it on the driver side area or inside of something.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

On my Subaru it looks a connector on the duct and when you pull it out it has a small printed circuit board on the back side.
I can't imagine not having this power resistor network in the airstream of the HVAC system. It needs forced air cooling.
If the replacement blower pulls too much current the resistors will burn out soon. My new $62 OEM resistor from Subaru lasted one whole day.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

l3igl3ang said:


> Hi guys ive been looking online everywhere for the dam location of the Blower motor resistor or fan amp which ever u want to call it! Some people said its under the dash on the driver side which I looked and found nothing! I have changed the blower out on the car cause it went bad and it works but runs full speed all the time so I was told its cause of the resistor so I got one orderd just need to figure out where Nissan hid the dam thing.


It should be located on the driver's side of the heater box. Once you have access to the blower motor, the fan amplifier should be located below the two coolant lines. It looks like a small box with a harness connector plugged into it; it's secured with two screws.


----------



## l3igl3ang (Aug 5, 2012)

hope I don't have to take the blower motor out again and the gas and break pedals. cause I have swap the blowers out alrdy. person on the other group said it was under the hood on the passenger side of the car


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Compare the number of wires and wire colors between your suspect resistor and the speed control switch.


----------



## johnn (Sep 8, 2013)

Definitely on the driver side, see:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/s4k5jjg6ptzfaym/B16fancontrol.pdf?dl=0


----------



## l3igl3ang (Aug 5, 2012)

johnn said:


> Definitely on the driver side, see:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/s4k5jjg6ptzfaym/B16fancontrol.pdf?dl=0


Cool finally a good diagram thanks a bunch I couldn't find anything online for its location. some people said it was on the drive others said it was under the hood on the passenger side. and or passenger side of the car.


----------



## l3igl3ang (Aug 5, 2012)

got it swapped out and works great now thanks.


----------



## johnn (Sep 8, 2013)

Well done! Thx. for following up so others will know it can be done and easier than having to blindly reach way up as you did when replacing the blower motor.


----------



## Preilly51 (Nov 29, 2016)

It is just about on the firewall on the drivers side behind everything. Getting to it looks like a challenge with the accelerator and brake blocking any easy access for the drive side.


----------



## taylorj360 (Jun 13, 2017)

*OP, How to install the Blower motor?*

Hey Preilly 51, 

So quick question, recently my A/C would only blow full speed when the car was on and my climate controls still lit up when pressed and I could also change the temeprature so I figured it was my resistor that went bad. 
Then a couple weeks later my A/C started smelling like burnt wires then shut off basically immediately after.

So now I believe my resistor is bad and because it stopped blowing all together and I think my blower motor is bad too. Does this sound about right compared to what you experienced?

If so, How did you replace the blower motor?


----------

